# Carolina Beach access cost?!



## thezentree (Oct 7, 2009)

I just drove down to the North End - excuse me, Freeman Park - for the first time this year and Town of CB has bumped the daily price up to 20 freakin dollars. :--|

What's a season pass cost now? Were the Fort Fisher prices raised too?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope just CB owned drunk park..... woops ment Poorman park or what ever they call it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We got down on Friday night. Almost put $20.00 in the machine while my buddy was reading the sign. He said hold on. he said if you put it in now we will have to pay again at 8:00am.

They no longer do the 24 hour thing. It is a per day rate. If you pay after midnight you get until 8:00am the following day. So that gives you 32 hours. 

After fishing on Saturday I decided to not fish the North End again. Too crowded and way over priced. It will be the Fort all the way.

Carolina beach rips everyone off. Don't get me started about homeowner taxes and water and sewer charges. They have gone crazy!!!!

Darin


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember the days when we just drove out on the beach free of charge. Actually I didn't drive, my mother drug me fishing several times a week in her Jeep Wagoneer. Those where the days.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

We went there this weekend, the gatekeeper was actually pretty nice. We told her we just wanted to check it out and she let us go out for free (it was pretty clear we didn't have any gear in the back of the truck). We just drove out to the end and drove back, we were thinking of returning the next day and paying but we ended up fishing behind the motel (Surfside i think).

It wasn't crowded, I figured because of the fee.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I buy yearly access to The Fort Every Year and Dont really Mind being there. I have never really had a Bad time there other then when my wife asked for the devorce while I was fishing there, but really was it that bad. I catch Everything down on fort Fisher too, Red drum, Black drum, Pomps, Whiting, Mullet, Bluefish, Spanish Macks, And Sharks.. Why would I want to pay so much for another place.


----------

